

Ask: C++ or C#? - Huzi94

Hello,
Which programming language do you prefer between C++ or C#?
======
MarkPNeyer
it depends on what you're doing. c# is great for rapid development and will
work for anything you're doing unless you absolutely, positively need
performance.

c++ is pretty much a terrible language to use for anything unless you
absolutely, positively need performance. some haters will argue that you
should use c, but honestly,

for (std::vector<Hater _> ::iterator it = haters.begin; it != haters.end();
++it) { cout << _it << "'s gonna hate."; }

~~~
Huzi94
One constraint I have learned about C# is that it requires .NetFramework for
program execution.

